

Node OS - lucaspiller
http://nodeos.github.io/

======
uhno
I am confused. In what sense of the phrase is this an operating system?

It says things like "Node is the primary runtime---no bash here" which to me
betrays a misunderstanding of programming and operating systems on multiple
levels. Bash is not a "runtime" or part of the operating system, it's a simple
user-level program for managing jobs and navigating your filesystem.

The diagram of "where Node OS lives" points to a layer between kernel and
userlevel called "root". What exactly does this mean? Root is a privileged
user, not a layer.

Finally, "The primary goal of NodeOS is to provide a working package manager."
That is unequivocally _not_ what an operating system is.

If it's a package manager written in Node.js -- fine. If it's a shell written
in Node.js -- fine. But from what I can tell, "Node OS" seems to be a
misnomer.

------
lucaspiller
"I really like the idea of this, it would make the OS less prone to errors and
would make security a lot easier - there will be only the NPM packages as
suspects. And updates will be a breeze for anyone."

[https://github.com/NodeOS/NodeOS/issues/1](https://github.com/NodeOS/NodeOS/issues/1)

------
rudimk
True, that. Don't see much happening here, though.

